# عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*الجلوس على حافة الكرسي: أنت متوترة، قلقة، لا تستطيعن جمع شتات أفكارك، وربما تكونين غاضبهً أيضاً لأنك لا تعبرين براحة عن أفكارك وما تحسين به. 




الجلسة المسترخية:
وهي عندما تغوصين في المقعد، وهي جلسة غير رسمية، وتدل على أنك في حالة نفسية مسترخية للغاية، وربما تدل على ثقتك الزائدة بنفسك. 

التمدد أو الجلسة المنبطحة:
أنت شخصية جداً ومتفردة وذاتية في التعبير عن نفسك، بل وفخورة بما تقومين به، حالتك النفسية هنا تعلن أنك تحترمين شروطك التي تضعينها لنفسك في كل تعاملاتك. 

جلسة الساقين الملتفتين:
هذه الجلسة تعكس حالتك الرومانسية وربما تعيشين حالة حب، أنتي أيضاً تفكرين وتتعاملين باحساسك أكثر من استخدامك لقدراتك الذهنية. 

جلسة الظهر المستقيم:
أنت حاسمة، دقيقة الملاحظة، يمكنك أن تقدمي تضحيات مختلفة شرط أن يعترف من حولك بمزاياك هذه. 

الجلسة المائلة:
هذه الجلسة تفضح حبك للمغامرة والتحدي وخوض الأخطار، لا ترضين بالسهل وتحبين التفوق دائماً. 

جلسة الساقين المتعاكستين:
في حالة شك وكأنك مستعدة لإعادة اكتشاف الأشياء من حولك، حساسة أيضاً ومتأهبة لقول الكلمة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب. 

جلسة القدمين الثابتتين:
إذا جلست و قدماك ثابتتان بشكل مستقيم وصلب فوق الأرض فأنت صاحبة شخصية مستقلة، وتشعرين في هذه الجلسة بأنك عمليه ومنظمة. 

جلسة القدمين المتباعدتين:
إذا أخذت هذه الجلسة وجعلتي ظهر الكرسي للأمام وامتطيتي مقعدها وكأنك تمتطين حصاناً فهذا يعكس قوتك وسيطرتك ورغبتك القوية في الهيمنة.

جلسة الساقين المرتدتين:
وهي عندما تحركين ساقيك بشيءٍ من التوتر و العنف أو تبدل من حركتهما بين لحظةٍ وأخرى، وهي تدل على انك عمليه ومكا فحه وصاحبة مشاريع مستمره 
__________________*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

ميرسي يادونا ياقمر على التوبيك النار ده
بجد روووووووووووووووعة
ووحشتنا موضوعاتك مش تغيبي علينا كتير


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*جميللللل يادونا*
*بجد موضوع لذيذ*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



crazy_girl قال:


> ميرسي يادونا ياقمر على التوبيك النار ده
> بجد روووووووووووووووعة
> ووحشتنا موضوعاتك مش تغيبي علينا كتير



ميررررررسى يا كريزى يا سكره وانتى كمااان واحشااااااااااااانى اووووووووى .


----------



## يوستيكا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

مرسي ليكي الموضوع جميل


----------



## مدحت فتحى (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

موضوع جميل والرب معكى اختى دونا وصلى من اجلى 

+++ مدحت فتحى +++


----------



## remo_m_m (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع



ميررررسى يا احلى ديانه على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## MarMar2004 (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجامد ده


----------



## just member (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*موضوع جميل بس انا عايز اسأل سؤال لولبى 
هل
هللللللللللل
 طرق الجلوس دى للبنت بس يعنى الواد مايقعدش خالص يعنى
بس مش دة السؤال 
السؤال بيقول هل محلات الجزارة دى بتبيع لحمة ؟؟؟
*


----------



## caro/كارو (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

موضوع جامددددددددددددددد جددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emy (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*




> الجلسة المسترخية:
> وهي عندما تغوصين في المقعد، وهي جلسة غير رسمية، وتدل على أنك في حالة نفسية مسترخية للغاية، وربما تدل على ثقتك الزائدة بنفسك.


 
_انا ماليش قاعده محدده بس دى فى الغالب ببقى قاعدها كتير وانا فى البيت_
_مرسى يا دونا ياقمر_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميللللل يادونا*
> *بجد موضوع لذيذ*
> *ميرسي يا حبيبتي*​



ميرررسى يا ميروو يا حبيبتى  على تعليقك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

يعنى هى اختار طريقة واحدة بس ولاممكن اكون دول كلهم فعلا لان انا مااختارتش واحدة على العموم موضوع جميل جدا وميرسى على المعلومة وربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



يوستيكا قال:


> مرسي ليكي الموضوع جميل



ميرسى على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## فيفيان فايز (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

الموضوع حلو قوى بس كل واحد مننا ممكن الظروف تخليه يقعد بطريقه معينه كأن يكون تعبان وبالتالى تتنوع طرق الجلوس وبذلك لانستطيع الحكم بدقه على الشخصيه لان الحكم ساعتها بيبقى خاضع للظروف
ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل   :new5:


----------



## mina_7 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## vetaa (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

حلوووووووووين
بس تصدقى مش عارفة انا اى طريقة فيهم
ليا كذا طريقة انا
مفيش حاجة عندك للكوكتيل:t33:
ههههههههههه

ميرسى يا احلى دونا
دايما مواضيعك عسل يا عسل


----------



## DEMIANA BOULES (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

:66:*   ميرسى يا دوناالموضوع جامد موت*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



مدحت فتحى قال:


> موضوع جميل والرب معكى اختى دونا وصلى من اجلى
> 
> +++ مدحت فتحى +++



ميرررررسى يا مدحت لمرورك وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك .....أمين .


----------



## mariny g a (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

دونا الجميله انا بحب موضوعاتك جدا واسمحى لى انى ادخل فى موضوعك ده بموضوع يجب على كل فتاه وام ان تعرفه سامحينى على اقتحامى هذا الموضوع مقتبس من منتدى منظمة مسيحى الشرق الاوسط وارجو نشره 
*الي كل فتاة قبطية احذري صديقتك المسلمة
الاب يوتا
بناتنا القبطيات يتعرضن لحملة قذرة منظمة من جانب الدولة والمسلمين ومن جانب منظمات اسلامية مشبوهة ومن جانب (منبع الشر) المملكة العربية السعودية التي تمول عمليات الاسلمة في مصر بمختلف اشكالها وخاصة (عملية الاسلمة الجنسية) اي نشر الاسلام باستخدام الجنس سواء باستدراج الفتاة القبطية وتوريطها او بالاختطاف بالقوة من الشارع واغتصاب الفتاة القبطية وحبسها لشهور لمنعها من الهرب ومشاركة مباحث امن الدولة في هذه الجرائم باخفاء مكان الضحية عن اسرتها وحماية المسلم المجرم وتهديد الفتاة القبطية بالاضرار باسرتها واقاربها اذا لم ترضخ للامر الواقع وقيام مباحث امن الدولة بتهديد اسرة الضحية بالاعتقال وتهييجج المسلمين عليهم مما يجعل الضحية واسرتها تخضع للامر الواقع خاصة بعد ان يجبر الامن الضحية القبطية علي التسجيل لبعض الفضائيات او علي سديهات بأنها لم تجبر علي الاسلام اوعلي الزواج وتظهر اوراق الزواج المزورة ( تزويرآ امنيآ ) او ( تزويرآ اسلاميا ) للتغطية علي هذه الجرائم البشعة التي تثبت ان ( الفاشية الدينية الاسلامية ) فاقت في بشاعتها كل انواع الفاشية الاخري وفاقت النازية وفاقت كل الجرائم ضد الانسانية التي ارتكبت او ترتكب في اي زمان ومكان من العالم ورغم ان المسلمين في كل انحاء العالم وخاصة في مصر لايعترفون او يقرون بالحقيقة ابدآ ليس هذا فقط بل 
يرددون دائمآ عكس الحقيقة ودائمآ نجد ان افعال واقوال المسلمين لابد ان تفهم علي العكس تمامآ فالاكاذيب هي السمة المميزة في كل سلوكايتهم ضد الاقباط وهنا فأن للكذب والخداع الدور المهم والرئيسي في الاضرار بالضحية القبطية !!! 


فالفتاة المسلمة التي تتقرب الي الفتاة القبطية تستخدم الكذب والخداع حتي تصل الي غرضها لتصبح صديقة ( بالكذب ) لتتمكن من اداء الدور الذي يوكل اليها في استدراج او توريط اواختطاف الفتاة القبطية المخطط لها بالاسلمة الجنسية وتحاول الفتاة المسلمة التودد بكل طرق الخبث والكذب والخداع الي ضحيتها التي غالبآ ماتكون ( نقية القلب والفكر ولاتسئ الظن ) ؟؟؟ وبهذا تكون فريسة سهلة لفتاة مسلمة شريرة لاتعرف شيئآ عن معني الصدق اوالانسانية او الرحمة اوالوفاء اوالاخلاص او الضمير الحي اومعني الصداقة الحقيقة بل الاخطر من كل هذا انها تشعر انها بخيانتها لصديقتها القبطية لا تظلمها انما تسدي وتقدم لها خدمة وتكسب هي الاخري ثوابا عظيمآ ستدخل بسببه الجنة لانها انقذت صديقتها القبطية من الكفر والشرك وادخلتها الاسلام حتي رغمآ عنها ؟؟؟!!! وهذا مرجعه الي الخرافات الاسلامية والاكاذيب الدينية والسلوكيات الخاطئة التي تتعلمها وتتربي هذه الفتاة الشريرة عليها سواء في المنزل او المدرسة اوالمسجد ( مثل ان من يهدي كافر اوكافرة الي الاسلام سوف يدخل الجنة بسبب ذلك مهما كانت افعاله سيئة وسوف يحصل علي بيت في الجنه واحيانا قصر فسيح حسب الحالات التي يدخلها في الاسلام ) !!! ....... الخ كل هذه الخرافات الدينية... 


ومن هنا فأن خطورة هذه الصداقة علي الفتاة القبطية اكبر مما يتصور البعض لان هذه الصداقة نهايتها مأساوية للفتاة القبطية التي تفقد شرفها وحياتها حتي الدنيوية وحياتها الروحية وفي الدهر الاتي وهذه الصداقة هي بمثابة حكم بالاعدام والتشهير والفضيحة والاذلال علي الفتاة القبطية واسرتها وهناك عدة اسئلة اتوجه بها الي الفتاة القبطية التي تصادق فتاة مسلمة هل من الصداقة الصحيحة ان تصادقي من تؤمن وتعتقد انك كافرة ومشركة وكاذبة وانجيلك محرف ..... الخ كل هذه التهم الكاذبة لكن صديقتك المسلمة تؤمن بصحتها ؟؟؟ وهناك سؤال اخر هل من العقل ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة مسلة دينها يحلل لها قتل الكافر والكافرة واستحلال اموال وممتلكات ومحرمات الكفار ( وهم غير المسلمين وانت منهم ايتها القبطية لانك تقولين وتؤمنين ان المسيح هو الله والقران كفر من يقول ذلك ) ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من اللياقة ان تكون هناك صداقة بين الفتاة القبطية وبين فتاة مسلمة تنظر اليها بأنها متبرجة وسافرة ومنحلة اخلاقيا .... الخ ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل من الوفاء والايمان ان تصادق الفتاة القبطية فتاة تحقر من شأن الاله الحقيقي الذي نعبده وتبخس حقه في الالوهية وتكذب اقواله وتنفي تضحياته ومحبته للبشرية وتنفي صلبه ؟؟؟ وسؤال اخر هل هناك شركة بين النور والظلمة او الهارة والنجاسة او الصدق والكذب اوالعدل والظلم ... الخ ؟؟؟ اي صداقة هذه التي الغرض الوحيد منها الاضرار بالصديق والحاق الاذي به ؟؟؟ 


ومع كل ذلك فأنني اريد توضيح امرآ هامآ جدآ وهو ( انني لا ادعو ابدآ الي الكراهية بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة ) لان ذلك ضد المسيحية وضد مبادئها وهناك فارق بين ان نحب الاخريين وبين ان نضر ونؤذي انفسنا بالتعامل معهم وكمثال لتأكيد ذلك هل اذا امتنع انسان مسيحي عن صداقة لص اوتاجر مخدرات او انسان منحرف او انسان يسبب له مشاكل او اذي او ضرر هل هذا يدل علي عدم محبة نحن نجيب ونقول بالطبع لا.............. يجب علينا محبته كل الناس الابرار والاشرار لكن نبتعد عن الشر و الاشرار دون ان نكره هؤلاء الاشرار بل لابد ان نشفق عليهم ونصلي من اجلهم ( والكنيسة نفسها قديمآ وحديثآ حرمت وقطعت وفرزت كثيرين لتمنع اختلاطهم بالمؤمنين واختلاط المؤمنين بهم درءآ لخطرهم وضررهم واذاهم للمؤمنين ) وكما ان المعاشرات الردية تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة كذلك الصداقات السيئة تفسد الفتاة الجيدة لذلك فأننا نحذر بناتنا القبطيات من الاندماج في هذه الصداقات لانها اكبر خطر علي حياتهن وشرفهن وروحياتهن وكل حالات الخطف والاغتصاب والاسلمة الجنسية كان دور الصديقة المسلمة هو السبب الرئيسي في ضياع البنت القبطية ولتاكيد هذا الامر علي الجميع ان يسمعوا تسجيلآ صوتيا في احدي عظات مثلث الرحمات المتنيح الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف الراحل وسجله من عشرات السنين وكشف فيه حقيقة استخدام الصداقات بين الفتاة القبطية والمسلمة في الاسلمة بالاكراه ملحوظة ( التسجيل بصوت نيافته وهو موجود علي النت وبالتحديد موقع الهيئة القبطية الامريكية http://www.amcoptic.com بالاضافه الي المواقع الاخري ) نذكر ذلك حتي نمنع اي تشكيك حول صدق هذا الموضوع ... 


واننا نناشد كل الاسر القبطية ان تراجع صداقات بناتهن والتدخل بالتوعية وابعاد بناتهن عن هذا الخطر الشديد وعلي الخادمات في الكنائس بذل مجهود اكبر في التحذير والتوعية من خطورة هذه النقطة ونحن نثق تمامآ في ان ابعاد بناتنا القبطيات عن هذه الصداقه سينقذ 99% من حالات الاسلمة الجنسية مع عدم الخوف او الرضوخ للحرب النفسية والايحاء بأن هذه دعوة ضد الوحدة الوطنية او النسيج الواحد اوغيرها من الشعارات الكاذبة لان حوادث اسلمة القبطيات اثبتت انه لايوجد نسيج واحد ولا وحدة وطنية انما يوجد مخطط لاسلمة بنات الاقباط بكل الطرق ويشترك فيه كافة المسئولين المسلمين ولتذهب كل هذه الشعارات الكاذبة الي الجحيم اذا كانت مبنية علي جثث وشرف وعرض بناتنا القبطيات نكرر مرة اخري علي كل اب وام منع هذه الصداقات وبكل الطرق الحازمة وتحذير بناتنا من خطرها والافضل ان نبعد بناتنا عن الخطر من ان نصرخ بعد وقوع الخطر ولا يستجيب احد لصراخنا وليعلم كل اب وكل ام وكل اخ ان البنت القبطية التي في اسرته مسئول عنها امام الله اذا تواني عن دفع الخطر المحيق بها خاصة عندما تكون صغيرة في السن وتنقصها الخبرة .... 


اتمني من الله ان يصل مقالي هذا الي كل اسرة قبطية وان يقرأه كل قبطي وان تقرأه كل خادمة من خادمات الكنيسة واتمني ان يصل تحذيري الي اسماع كل امرأة وفتاة قبطية...... 


ولي رجاء خاص لمن يقرأ هذا المقال ان يرسله لاخريين من الاقباط وخاصة بناتنا القبطيات وليحفظ الرب بناتنا من الذئاب الخاطفة ومن صداقة الشريرات الذين ينفذون خطط الشيطان ضد ابناء وبنات الله ... 


هذا المقال يعبر عن رأيي الشخصي فقط ... *


----------



## وليم تل (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

شكرا دونا
على الموضوع القيم والجميل
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



remo_m_m قال:


> *موضوع جميل ربنا يباركك*



ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ريمووو وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى بس
بس بجد كلام مظبوط وسلييييييييم
الله ينور يادونتى ياقمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجامد ده



ميررررررسى لمرورك انتى يا مرموره وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع جميل بس انا عايز اسأل سؤال لولبى
> هل
> هللللللللللل
> طرق الجلوس دى للبنت بس يعنى الواد مايقعدش خالص يعنى
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
بالنسبه لاجابة  السؤال الاول فالحقيقه معرفش أما بالنسبه بقى لاجابة السؤال التانى فالحقيقه برضه معرفش :gy0000:


----------



## فونتالولو (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

سلام الرب يسوع 
الموضوع جميل اوي وانا بعقد  كده ههههههههههههههههههههه 
 الموضوع بجد جميل يا دونااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



caro/كارو قال:


> موضوع جامددددددددددددددد جددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



ميرررسى يا كاروووو على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## جيلان (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*جمييييييل يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك يا قمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



emy قال:


> _انا ماليش قاعده محدده بس دى فى الغالب ببقى قاعدها كتير وانا فى البيت_
> _مرسى يا دونا ياقمر_​



ميرررسى يا ايمى على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



rosemary84 قال:


> يعنى هى اختار طريقة واحدة بس ولاممكن اكون دول كلهم فعلا لان انا مااختارتش واحدة على العموم موضوع جميل جدا وميرسى على المعلومة وربنا يباركك



يعنى انتى يا روز بتقعدى القعدات دى كلهااا ههههههههههههه 
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## **ledia** (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااالموضوع   كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر  جميل ورائع:smil6:



الرب يبارك تعبك اختي في ااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمسيح:ura1:



والرب يخليكييييييييييييييي ودايما  نشوف مواضيعك:mus25:


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> الموضوع حلو قوى بس كل واحد مننا ممكن الظروف تخليه يقعد بطريقه معينه كأن يكون تعبان وبالتالى تتنوع طرق الجلوس وبذلك لانستطيع الحكم بدقه على الشخصيه لان الحكم ساعتها بيبقى خاضع للظروف
> ربنا يباركك الموضوع جميل   :new5:



ميررررسى يا فيفيان على  مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

موضوع رائع يا دونا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



mina_7 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدااااااااااااااا
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى لمرورك يا مينا وربنا يباركك .


----------



## ايرينى جورج (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*تعبينك معانا حتى واحنا قعدين ههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا دودو يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



vetaa قال:


> حلوووووووووين
> بس تصدقى مش عارفة انا اى طريقة فيهم
> ليا كذا طريقة انا
> مفيش حاجة عندك للكوكتيل:t33:
> ...



 هههههههههههههه اه فى  عند بتاع العصير :new6:
ميرررسى يا فيتووو وانتى اللى عسل و60 عسل كمان  :new8:


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



DEMIANA BOULES قال:


> :66:*   ميرسى يا دوناالموضوع جامد موت*​​



ميرررسى يا دمياانه على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## karkora (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



mariny g a قال:


> دونا الجميله انا بحب موضوعاتك جدا واسمحى لى انى ادخل فى موضوعك ده بموضوع يجب على كل فتاه وام ان تعرفه سامحينى على اقتحامى هذا الموضوع مقتبس من منتدى منظمة مسيحى الشرق الاوسط وارجو نشره
> *الي كل فتاة قبطية احذري صديقتك المسلمة
> الاب يوتا
> بناتنا القبطيات يتعرضن لحملة قذرة منظمة من جانب الدولة والمسلمين ومن جانب منظمات اسلامية مشبوهة ومن جانب (منبع الشر) المملكة العربية السعودية التي تمول عمليات الاسلمة في مصر بمختلف اشكالها وخاصة (عملية الاسلمة الجنسية) اي نشر الاسلام باستخدام الجنس سواء باستدراج الفتاة القبطية وتوريطها او بالاختطاف بالقوة من الشارع واغتصاب الفتاة القبطية وحبسها لشهور لمنعها من الهرب ومشاركة مباحث امن الدولة في هذه الجرائم باخفاء مكان الضحية عن اسرتها وحماية المسلم المجرم وتهديد الفتاة القبطية بالاضرار باسرتها واقاربها اذا لم ترضخ للامر الواقع وقيام مباحث امن الدولة بتهديد اسرة الضحية بالاعتقال وتهييجج المسلمين عليهم مما يجعل الضحية واسرتها تخضع للامر الواقع خاصة بعد ان يجبر الامن الضحية القبطية علي التسجيل لبعض الفضائيات او علي سديهات بأنها لم تجبر علي الاسلام اوعلي الزواج وتظهر اوراق الزواج المزورة ( تزويرآ امنيآ ) او ( تزويرآ اسلاميا ) للتغطية علي هذه الجرائم البشعة التي تثبت ان ( الفاشية الدينية الاسلامية ) فاقت في بشاعتها كل انواع الفاشية الاخري وفاقت النازية وفاقت كل الجرائم ضد الانسانية التي ارتكبت او ترتكب في اي زمان ومكان من العالم ورغم ان المسلمين في كل انحاء العالم وخاصة في مصر لايعترفون او يقرون بالحقيقة ابدآ ليس هذا فقط بل
> ...



ميرررسى يا mariny على مرورك الجميل ويا ريت تبقى تحطى تعليقك ده فى موضوع لوحده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

"طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك "

اختى دانا 
هذة النوعية من التحليل قديمة نوعا ما وغير صحيحة
عند ظهور علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية لغى هذة النوعية من التحليل وقدم نوعية جديدة من تحليل الشخصية بشكل اكثر دقة فى عمق الطبيعة البشرية 

الرب يباركك


----------



## مينا 188 (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

*حلو الموضوع وكمان مفيد
ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
بقى جلسه واحده لم تذكريها
وهى الجلوس ووضع اليدين اماما متعاقدتين
وهذا يدل على الدفاع وانك فى حاله تاهب واستعداد
لمواجهة شىء ما او الخوف من شىء ما*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الموضوع القيم والجميل
> مودتى​



ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى بس
> بس بجد كلام مظبوط وسلييييييييم
> الله ينور يادونتى ياقمر



ميرررسى يا توته...........نورتى الموضوع  يا قمرررر :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## cuteledia (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

شكرا ليكي يا دونا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميييييييييل ده
يسوع يبارك محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع جميل اوي وانا بعقد  كده ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الموضوع بجد جميل يا دونااااااااااااااا



نورررتى المووضوع يا سكررره ..ميرررسى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *جمييييييل يا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر*



*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل يا  جيجى وربنا معاكى يا قمررررررر*.


----------



## moramahfouz (15 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الرائع ده وديما متالقه
بس يا ترا الكلام ده ينطبق على الرجاله ولا لا
ربنا يعوضك
              مورا


----------



## Esther (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*

ميرسى جدا جدا يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



**ledia** قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااالموضوع   كتيررررررررررررررررررررررر  جميل ورائع:smil6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع رائع يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى يا نيفا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك يا سكرررره .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> *تعبينك معانا حتى واحنا قعدين ههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا دودو يا حبيبتى*



*هههههههههههههه تعبك راحه يا قمرررر
ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وعلى فكره انتى واحشااانى أوووووى ..بوسيلى بنوتك :Love_Letter_Open:.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



karkora قال:


> مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ميرررسى يا كركوره على مرورك الجميل على موضوعى وربنا يبارك حياتك .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> "طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك "
> 
> اختى دانا
> هذة النوعية من التحليل قديمة نوعا ما وغير صحيحة
> ...



*يا ريت تمدنا بموضوعات توضح طرق التحليل الجديده اللى بتقصدها وربنا يباركك ..ميرررسى على مرورك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



مينا 188 قال:


> *حلو الموضوع وكمان مفيد
> ولكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> بقى جلسه واحده لم تذكريها
> وهى الجلوس ووضع اليدين اماما متعاقدتين
> ...



*ميررررسى  على الاضافه يا مينا ... نورت الموضوع .. وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



cuteledia قال:


> شكرا ليكي يا دونا يا قمر علي الموضوع الجميييييييييل ده
> يسوع يبارك محبتك وخدمتك



*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل يا حبيبتى  وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



moramahfouz قال:


> ميرسى يا دونا على الموضوع الرائع ده وديما متالقه
> بس يا ترا الكلام ده ينطبق على الرجاله ولا لا
> ربنا يعوضك
> مورا



*ههههههههههه مفتكرش.. اكيد الموقف هيختلف مع الرجاله .. ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل ده



*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## SHAKSHK (20 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا دوووووووووونا  بس للاسف انا لية قعدات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير قوي211v::018A1D~146:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: عزيزتى الفتاااه .....طريقة جلوسك تعبر عن شخصيتك !!!!!!*



> shakshk قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى يا دوووووووووونا  بس للاسف انا لية قعدات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير قوي211v::018a1d~146:


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------

